# Vor-Nachteile einer PGSQL <-> PlSQL Datenbank



## dasago (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal Fragen, welche Vor, sowie Nachteile eine PostgreSQL DB gegenüber einer Oracle DB hat.

Hab hier auch noch mal ein paar Punkte, welche ich selsbt gefunden hab:

Vorteil PG: Open Source
Nachteil: Unterstützt nicht alle Eigenschaften, aber die meisten

Nachteil Oracle: Kosten

Könnt ihr hier noch Vor- und Nachteile ergänzen 

Zum Beispiel:

Wie ist die Performance?
Wie sieht es mit Datenmengen aus? Welche ist bei großen, welche bei kleineren besser geeignet und wieso?
Ich denk mal PG bei kleineren und Oracle bei größeren? Für welches Einsatzgebiet eignet sich die jeweilige DB besonders gut?

Oracle wird man denk ich nur geschäftlich nutzen

Falls ihr es noch mit MYSQL wisst wäre es auch nicht schlecht, aber des ist nicht so wichtig!

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## tobias_petry (17. Januar 2008)

öhm, was willst du denn machen?
Denn ich stelle mal zu 99.999% die These auf, dass du Oracle gar nicht brauchst, weil du gar nicht so komplexe Dinge vorhast und dann nur noch die Wahl zwischen MySQL und PostgreSQL bleibt


----------



## dasago (18. Januar 2008)

Ich will keine Datenbank erstellen.. sondern nur Informationen über diese sammeln! Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab!
Möchte nen kleinen Vergleich haben.
Den vergleich möchte ich haben, da ich grad in der Ausbildung und bin und evt. so eine Frage in der Prüfung (Projektarbeit) dran kommen kann.
Möchte mich nur gut vorbereiten das nix schief gehn kann 
So eine Frage muss au nicht dran kommen, aber schaden tut es einem ja eh nicht, wenn man es trotzdem weiss 
Dabei ist der unterschied von einer PG-DB zu einer Oracle-Db wichtig.. des MYSQL spielt anbei nciht so eine Rolle, aber falls es jemand zusätzlich weisst, kann es ja nicht schaden


----------

